# hey if you looking for a new tank in nj



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

http://petshanty.com/specials/


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmmm...

I need a stand, but I don't see what I need on the site...

Guess I'll just have to call them and see just how good of a deal they can do for me...

I need a 72" x 18" 125G stand BTW in case anyone out there has such a thing fer sale... NO METAL!!! My metal one is sagging... hence the replacement...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

civic, where in north jersey are you? there is a petstore here by me, in woodbridge, called animals and things, and they have a lot of stuff. not the best pricing for tanks, not bad, but not the best. call them up and see if they can get a stand for you, they have monster setups in their dry goods warehouse. i believe there is a 125g sitting on their floor with a wooden stand and canopy.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ALL I need is the stand... I allready have the tank...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i know that, i think you can get them to just sell you the stand without the tank. i just said they have a 125g tank with stand so that you could assume you could buy the stand seperate or have them order a stand for you. call them up and ask,

animals and things
rt.1
woodbridge, nj

yahoo yellow page it, and you'll find their phone #


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks waffen









this may be useful when i talk my mom into a 75g


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

shutter, petsmart sells 75g's for about $180 with glass tops and a light strip. check them out first shutter.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

with or without stand? i never see a good deal in any petco or petsmart or anything here


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

everything but a stand. stand's are like $60 for a metal one at my lfs, and i'm not sure about pine stands. but 75g's are under $200 with lights, glass canopy and the tank. for a 55g, you get recessed black hoods with lights and the tank for $99.99. petsmart definitly has the best prices on those two tanks locally. petco doesn't have good prices, but petsmart does.


----------

